# NFT Companies stealing your Spotify music (another one)



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2022)

HitPiece takes its NFT music platform down following artist outrage | Engadget


A music NFT website called HitPiece has temporarily closed after artists accused it of appropriating their work without permission..




www.engadget.com













Hit Piece NFT Scam (Feb 2022) Learn All Aspects Here!


In this post, we discuss a very trending and popular scam of today in NFT space and that is Hit Piece NFT Scam.




www.marifilmines.com






Well.. there is a new one called NFT Music Stream @nftmusicstream









NFT MUSIC STREAM - STREAMER |


| NFT MUSIC STREAM - STREAMER




nftmusic.stream


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm not sure this new one isn't satire.

Hodler Security? Diamond Hands Rewards? "Stream with us to the Moon"?


----------



## J-M (Feb 8, 2022)

So how likely is that these muppets...nah, that's too kind. How likely is that these worthless cunts get the everliving shit sued out of them? Lots of high profile stuff on that site...Disney included.


----------

